# bumblebeed --daemon & Do I still need bumblebee?

## Xywa

Hi,

For last ltime I used my laptop with Gentoo + Nvidia Optimus with bumblebee.

Before anything with nvidia I had to put a commnd as a root:

```
bumblebeed --daemon
```

1) My first question is, how to add this command, to run it automatically during the start?

2) I could not find this old wiki page (question above), but I found this:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Driver_with_Optimus_Laptops

Is it possible now to use optimus without bumlbebee? If yes, which option got better performance (I use primusrun for gaming).

----------

## Yamakuzure

I'd advise this:Install laymanadd bumblebee overlayinstall bumblebee and primusadd bumblebee to your default runlevelstart applications using primusrun or optirunTake a look at the Arch Linux Bumblebee GuideWorks great for me.  :Wink: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> I'd advise this:Install laymanadd bumblebee overlayinstall bumblebee and primusadd bumblebee to your default runlevelstart applications using primusrun or optirunTake a look at the Arch Linux Bumblebee GuideWorks great for me. 

 

I know that. I am asking about this point:

 *Quote:*   

> add bumblebee to your default runlevel

 

so I don't have to put manualy: 

```
bumblebeed --daemon
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> I am asking about this point:
> 
>  *Quote:*   add bumblebee to your default runlevel 
> 
> so I don't have to put manualy: 
> ...

 Exactly.

----------

## Xywa

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *Xywa wrote:*   I am asking about this point:
> 
>  *Quote:*   add bumblebee to your default runlevel 
> 
> so I don't have to put manualy: 
> ...

 

So how to add bumblebee (with --daemon option) to my default runlevel?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *Xywa wrote:*   I am asking about this point:
> 
>  *Quote:*   add bumblebee to your default runlevel 
> 
> so I don't have to put manualy: 
> ...

 It is just a service in /etc/init.d : 

```
 # rc-update add bumblebee default
```

It is always a daemon this way.

```
 ~ $ sudo rc-update show | grep bumb

            bumblebee | battery      default                         

sed@sed-notebook ~ $ ps -efa | grep bumb

root      6677     1  0 Dez05 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/bumblebeed -D --use-syslog --pidfile /var/run/bumblebee.pid
```

----------

## Xywa

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> It is just a service in /etc/init.d : 
> 
> ```
>  # rc-update add bumblebee default
> ```
> ...

 

I knew it was something about this in wiki. Unfortunatley after 

```
 # rc-update add bumblebee default
```

and after reboting the system doesn't start. I have to download rescue disc.

What I have during kernel start:

 *Quote:*   

> * start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/xdm does not exist
> 
> * ERROR: could not start the Dispaly Manager
> 
> * Starting VirtualIGL
> ...

 

----------

## Yamakuzure

[quote="Xywa"]What I have during kernel start:

 *Quote:*   

> * start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/xdm does not exist
> 
> * ERROR: could not start the Dispaly Manager
> 
> * Starting VirtualIGL
> ...

 /usr/bin/xdm is its own service and not bumblebee.

But you have /etc/init.d/vgl (from x11-misc/virtualgl) activated. This must be removed. Only let bumblebee start, not vgl.

----------

